# Canon C300 EF to PL-mount solution by Triad, Japan.



## ABE (Mar 23, 2012)

Triad Japan, announced their Canon C300 EF to PL Mount conversion kit, which will be shown at the forthcoming NAB show at the Alphatron booth C10.242 The kit will include lens as well as rod support.
First pictures can be seen at www.alphatron.tv


----------

